# Game #49: Phoenix Suns (27-21) @ Houston Rockets (25-21) - 1/31



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 7PMEST/5PMMT/4PMPST
Where: Toyota Center - Houston, TX
TV: NBATV, local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 112-109 vs Dallas Mavericks*












*Phoenix Suns (27-21) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* Houston Rockets (25-21)

Starters: 





































PG Aaron Brooks | SG Trevor Ariza | SF Shane Battier | PF Luis Scola | C Chuck Hayes 
* 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*
[default advisory until Suns start winning some games]​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

28-21, Suns at the end of 1.


Squandered a chance at a big lead with the way they shot the ball.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Stream stopped working. 

45-31, Suns 5:18 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Started working again last couple mins.

60-48, Suns at the half.

Hill 17 pts (6-8), 1 reb, 2 assists, 3 blks. It's funny thinking back at how people thought he'd be like the Jalen Rose signing. 

Amare 17 pts (5-10), 7 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice pick n roll Nash and Frye, who got an easy layup.

Off a miss, Nash to Dragic, who nails a 3.


Dragic reb, Dudley drains a jumper. 9-0, Suns. Conroy ends that with a layup.


79-73, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lopez muscles inside. Stops an 8-0 run.

Brooks comes right back. 

Amare gets fouled. 2 FTs coming up.

87-85, Suns 5:40 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash and Amare on pick n roll, makes a running 7 fter. 31 pts for STAT. 

93-88, Suns 3:55 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good D by Amare on Landry.

Then Nash to Hill who passes it Amare underneath and1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash tried flopping and then got T'd up after arguing. Awful mistake.

refs have good about not calling flops in this game. 


97-97, 1:18 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash comes off a screen and hits a **** you 3.


Then an over and back for Houston lol.


Bah but Frye misses a 3.


100-97, Suns with 26 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich all over Ariza and drills a 3. I KNEW THAT WAS GOING IN. ****.

100-100 11 secs.

edit: OT coming up. Nash with a shot, fell down and missed everything


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare fouls out with 36 pts (12-21), 11 rebs, 2 blks.


Scola makes 1/2. 

Battier fouls Frye inside. Made em both


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash to Dudley to Jrich for layup.

Rockets with multiple chances, and Suns rebound.


Nash to Frye and he gets fouled. Made 1 of 2.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Argh. Awful possession. Airball and shot clock violation.

Then Brooks drives in and misses with 5.3 left. Just rolls off. Dudley rebounds! Gets fouled. Made em both. Suns up 3.

Jrich fouls Brooks to get him at the line to not give up a 3.

Brooks tried to miss and crossed over FT line lol.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Could Clyde Drexler be anymore of a homer?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ seriously. I didn't even realize it was him doing commentary. 


Nash ices it with 2 FTs. Big win here to keep pace. 


*115 Suns, 111 Rockets*


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Nash tried flopping and then got T'd up after arguing. Awful mistake.
> 
> refs have good about not calling flops in this game.
> 
> ...


Nash took the shoulder straight to the chest. It was a charge.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They didn't call any of those all night. Should have realized enough not to argue though. Almost cost us the game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> They didn't call any of those all night. Should have realized enough not to argue though. Almost cost us the game.


I think he was getting pissed because they managed to flop half the team into foul trouble while the Suns couldn't draw a legitimate call. Hell, on one of the last rebounds of regulation, Amare just got thrown to the ground by Ariza and no call as Battier got the easy rebound. It was a pretty terribly officiated game. Scola would flash out on screens and bump Nash hard enough that he would stumble backwards, Grant Hill was knocked to the ground with the ball and no call was made, but they called an inbound foul on Nash because he had two hands on Brooks but was not impeding him at all.


----------

